# White oak burls



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)

guy called me with a bunch of smaller burls and a 6' log with burl figure in one side of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2016)

Best way to process is send north!!!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Best way to process is send north!!!


I don't know which way that is

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I don't know which way that is
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97270




Now that I believe!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice haul, Tony!



Mike1950 said:


> Best way to process is send north!!!



Yup, north to Minnesota! 

Should've said Northwest if you wanted him to send it to you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Nice haul, Tony!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minne a who. I can't spell it so I'll have to keep it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 14, 2016)

Easier to spell than Mississississississy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2016)

Tony are you 100% sure that is white oak?

I am interested in buying a chunk like in the bottom picture regardless of what it might be.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tony are you 100% sure that is white oak?
> 
> I am interested in buying a chunk like in the bottom picture regardless of what it might be.


That's what the logger told me. He has been doing it a while. Kinda just taking his word for it as we have so many different oaks.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)

@Kevin the bottom pic came off of the burly figured side of the long log. Not so much a burl as the small burls I got


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2016)

The ingrain does look like Coke with that bottom pic looks a little bit like Hickoryborough and I would really like to have some if you're going to sell any

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2016)

Dang voice command


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The ingrain does look like Coke with that bottom pic looks a little bit like Hickoryborough and I would really like to have some if you're going to sell any


What size you need? I cut the log into 4 sections and each piece has one side primarily like that. I mainly want the smaller burls so I can get rid of 98.6418739 % of this


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2016)

A big hunk or two of the stufff like in the bottom pic Tony just so i can whack it up and stabilize it. Nothing in particular.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> A big hunk or two of the stufff like in the bottom pic Tony just so i can whack it up and stabilize it. Nothing in particular.


Lfrb full ? 
Here is a couple pieces of one of the burls I just cut up

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2016)

Yep that's WO burl all right. Couple lfrb would be great lemme csll ya when i het home.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yep that's WO burl all right. Couple lfrb would be great lemme csll ya when i het home.


That's fine. If I don't answer I'm at church


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2016)

Ok


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 14, 2016)

That is some AMAZING wood! I will buy as many bowl blanks as you want to sell me....


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> That is some AMAZING wood! I will buy as many bowl blanks as you want to sell me....


I'll be cutting some up into bowl blanks.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 14, 2016)

I'd be down for tradin for a bowl blank too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 14, 2016)

Tony - I'd be interested in a LFRB box of that as well if you have enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll be back cutting some up this week


----------



## DKMD (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks like the little fella is calling the Hogs in that pic... There's hope for him!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Looks like the little fella is calling the Hogs in that pic... There's hope for him!


He said "my wood daddy". Everything is his. He has half of my pen blanks in his castle in the shop. Have to trick him to get the blank I need.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2016)

Tony the red blocks are my area of interest. I don't want any of the wood from the yellow zone. . . .


----------



## Tclem (Feb 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tony the red blocks are my area of interest. I don't want any of the wood from the yellow zone. . . .
> 
> View attachment 97315


Ok I will back up and cut you a different piece. No problem


----------



## Tclem (Feb 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I don't know which way that is
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97270


Sending Kevin the piece on top that is cut


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow that's some pretty oak.You could have saved yourself a lot of trouble by just sending it to me.I would have taken very good care of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Feb 21, 2016)

Tclem said:


> ... so I can get rid of 98.6418739 % of this


is that divisible by pi?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 21, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> is that divisible by pi?


No. Pies are round down here


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice wood- Mike you do not need any more wood- Mike you do not need any more wood mike you d..................


----------



## Tclem (Feb 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice wood- Mike you do not need any more wood- Mike you do not need any more wood mike you d..................


Oh I'm not through cutting buddy. Just got back home. As soon as I knock out these 30 sticks for a hair dresser I'm cutting more up and tagging you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Oh I'm not through cutting buddy. Just got back home. As soon as I knock out these 30 sticks for a hair dresser I'm cutting more up and tagging you


----------



## Ken Martin (Feb 21, 2016)

You forget, I grew up right down the road from you! I am well aware that Pie are round, cornbread are square!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 22, 2016)

Tclem said:


> That's what the logger told me. He has been doing it a while. Kinda just taking his word for it as we have so many different oaks.



Isn't that the truth.


----------

